# Welcome me back.



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Last Dec. I sold my last Beretta, my 9000s, to my brother. He wanted it as his back up duty weapon, and they were scarce in his area and he could not find one so I reluctantly sold him mine. I had a Beretta 92 for 16 years before trading it in last year, this along with the departure of my 9000s I was left Beretta-less for the first time since college. It just felt a little weird not having one,,,,,,,,,, until today. I was in a local gun shop when I looked under the used counter and saw 6 Beretta 84's with night sites. These were Indiana State Police trade-ins for $399 with a Desantis shoulder holster and dual mag pouch and three 13 round mags. Since the 84 goes for about $575 on average in this area and I had wanted one since I had a Browning BDA a couple of years ago, I could not pass this up. The gun is in excelent condition considering it's age. After breaking it down to clean it and inspecting the rails closely it is easy to tell it was rarely shot. I won't get a chance to shoot it until next Friday but in the mean time I once again have a Beretta to fondle while I watch Leathal Weapon.

After I get it cleaned good and a holster made for it I will post some pictures.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Max. Let us know how it shoots along with some pictures.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Right after I posted yesterday I just could not keep myself from the range so I cleaned the new ( to me ) Beretta and went to the range. Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it's a Beretta, smooth accurate and no failures of any kind but with a slightly squishy trigger. At 7 and 10 yards I shot my typical baseball sized pattern with it but at 15 yards I wasn't able to keep it quite as tight.

I made two new holsters and a mag pouch for it last night but for today I have been using the shoulder holster that came with it. I have a minor stress injury in my right hip and IWB is causing me a little trouble so the shoulder holster is a welcome temparary change. Here are the pictures I took tonight.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy is a HUGE fan of the Beretta Cheetahs, aren't ya? :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I know Baldy is not a big Beretta fan due to some past issues, so I thought it was big if him to be kind and not bag on my new gun.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I made two new holsters and a mag pouch for it last night but for today I have been using the shoulder holster that came with it. I have a minor stress injury in my right hip and IWB is causing me a little trouble so the shoulder holster is a welcome temparary change. Here are the pictures I took tonight.


I wish I had talent like yours: Just whipped out a holster AND a mag pouch last night.

Awesome.

:smt071

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I wish I had talent like yours: Just whipped out a holster AND a mag pouch last night.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> ...


Thanks that is VERY kind of you.


----------



## Flyingtiger (Oct 18, 2006)

*Beautiful Workmenship*

Max, Great job, beautiful workmenship. 
i just got hold of a beretta 9000S 40SW for my off duty carry.
I know, people either love it or hate it. I for one love it!
I just don't understand why there's no market for it in the US. Yes it's a little different but IMHO its a great CCW pistol.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Flyingtiger said:


> Max, Great job, beautiful workmenship.
> i just got hold of a beretta 9000S 40SW for my off duty carry.
> I know, people either love it or hate it. I for one love it!
> I just don't understand why there's no market for it in the US. Yes it's a little different but IMHO its a great CCW pistol.


I have had two 9000s in 40S&W and they are great little guns. I like the idea of the hinged mag extention, and it is just one of the best looking polymer guns out there. I like the gun and know a few others who will not part with theirs. I would still have mine but my brother who is a cop, lives in a small rual area, not a lot of gun shops and the 9000s is exactly what he wanted and would not settle for anything else. It really bothered me he was going on duty without a backup weapon so after a few months I just sold him mine. When I get a chance I will probably buy another.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Gun and holsters look magnificent!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

As usual Max you do fantastic work on them holsters, and I am glad you got a good shooter to boot. That shoulder rig looks to be in fair shape too. I think you made a heck of a deal. Good luck with it.


----------

